
“In Theory There Is No Difference Between Theory and Practice” - sohkamyung
https://quoteinvestigator.com/2018/04/14/theory/
======
dllthomas
> There is one difference. Practice won’t let you forget anything or leave
> anything out. In theory, problems are easily solved because you can leave
> something out.

It can also work the other way! Solving an NP-hard problem for the theory
means solving it for every case. Solving it for practice means solving it for
the cases you'll encounter - which may let you leave some bits out.

------
fwdpropaganda
Funny to see this here, because my previous post here on HN included that
phrase.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16831875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16831875)

~~~
dshoemaker
[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jan_L._A._van_de_Snepscheut](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jan_L._A._van_de_Snepscheut)

------
I_complete_me
Anyone know what the difference might be?

~~~
Recurecur
Yes. Reality... :-)

~~~
sorokod
"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."

~~~
haZard_OS

      - Philip K. Dick

